# [SOLVED] Windows 7 memory leak issues.



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

if I leave my computer unattended for an extended period, the RAM usage climbs up to around 80% and leaves me struggling to use my computer when I return. It is not one process that causes this - but nearly everything, Chrome itself can get up to 100,000 KB memory usage, along with every other process on the computer. The only way to resolve it is to restart my PC.

This doesn't occur if I stay on the PC and do not leave it unattended - but for reasons I cannot fathom, if I walk away for 15-20 minutes, it'll start to hog the memory and make it unusable again.

I've been told it's because of the Superfetch service - but upon disabling it, there was no notable increase in speed. My other Windows installations work fine - as does Ubuntu, so it doesn't appear to be a hardware issue.

Any suggestions as to what to try?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Post a screenshot of Task Manager - Performance tab, when memory usage is high. When troubleshooting a memory issue this is the place to start.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

It hadn't reached it's peak quite yet, but this is the result at 70% usage (only with Chrome open, all background applications shut).

They all seem to just scale up in memory usage - no application or process in particular. Once I've left my PC for a while, I'll get another screenshot if I'm able to.

It's common for when it occurs for every process to use at or around 100,000k - even system processes like svchost, and searchindexer.exe


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

run msconfig, from the windows search box, click on the start up tab disable any unwanted programmes, click apply reboot and free your pc memory.

run CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting, 1.62 setup, english take screen shoots of your memory, and if not enough upgrade, this normally fixes the issue.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Sorry, but I asked for a screnshot of the Performance tab of Task Manager. This contains an overall view of the memory situation that is of critical importance at this point.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Hi, yes please add the performance tab, also go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type(copy paste):-


```
echo > 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter)

Post the notepad outcome here please (all of it).


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Here are both files asked for - the memory hadn't quite peaked, but was still running higher than usual - at 70% with a noticable slowdown.

I have 4 GB of RAM, so I doubt the quantity of ram plays much effect with the few programs open!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

It appears that there is a memory leak. The indicator of this is not physical memory usage but the commit charge of 8 GB from a limit of 9 GB. Physical memory usage tells us little in such a case. You need to add the column "Memory - Commit size" which can be done from the "View - Select columns" menu. Post a screenshot of the Processes tab sorted by the "Commit size" column.

The commit charge (the real cause of the problem) is rather difficult to explain and I will not attempt to do so here.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Here is the process tab with commit sizes enabled/sorted.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Does anyone have any ideas? This is an ongoing issue.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Hi, the problem is a little unusual in that using the computer creates no problem NOT using it does. I suspect some problem with the Actual Multiple Monitors, could you do some detective work, try a clean boot first up:-

How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows Vista, Windows 7, or Windows 8

You might find process explorer would shed some light:-

Process Explorer - CNET Download.com


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

I'll try catching it on process explorer. It seems to be doing it after extended inactivity - I can leave it for 5 minutes without an issue, but I left it all night, and it was dreadful this morning (Couldn't even get a screenshot as it kept crashing).

Actual Multiple Monitors is now uninstalled - for other reasons - but the problem still persists. 
I'll do a clean boot this evening and leave it, and see if it happens. I suppose that will at least let me see if it's my software or something.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

Be sure to check the box "...All users" - bottom-left of Task Manager, Performance.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 memory leak issues.*

*Found the issue*.

Upon restarting, I began to check out the processes tab to see if I noticed anything unusual. There was a process called 'Watermark' that would start up, and then promptly disappear. Upon googling the process, it become clear it was W32.Ramnit.a; and after following the procedure to remove it, the issues with performance have gone. Weird how it got passed my real-time protection. Ah well!

Thank you everyone, I shall mark this as resolved.


----------

